# Fuel pump pulse



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working on a B&S Model 42E707 Type 2631-E1 Code 9809025B. My question is, is there any way to check the pulse on the fuel pump. The engine will start with gas poured into the carb but will not keep running. The line is clear from the pump to the tank. I have ordered a kit for the pump, I was just wondering if there is pulse from the engine to operate he pump? I have removed the pulse line at the pump and can blow through the line into the engine.

Thanks for your help and advise.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Unless there is a major leak in the crankcase, you pretty much will always have a pulse from the engine. You could put a little oil in the pulse hose and crank the engine over, if there is any oil ejected from the hose, that would indicate pressure from the crankcase. 

The easiest way to tell if the fuel pump is working is to crank over the engine with the fuel hose disconnected from the carburetor and see if fuel is pumped out.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply 30 year. Usualy I do unhook the fuel line to see if fuel comes out, however on this engine the pump is part of the carb, no hose running to the carb.

I checked the carb out a little closer and think I fund the passage where the fuel gets in to the carb. Next time I will know where to check it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I did not pay attention to the model number when I posted (my bad), To check this type of set up, I usually just take the top off of the carburetor and crank the engine. If the fuel pump is working, fuel will shoot out the port about two or three inches. You don't need to crank very long to find out if it's working. I usually pack a shop towel around the carburetor to catch the fuel, you will know in short order if it's working or not.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am still having issues with this engine carburetor. I installed a new fuel pump kit. Cleanesd all the passages. Still it will not pump fuel to the carb. I can blow through the fuel line, I even tried sucking the fuel to the carb, its there. When cranking the engine I can feel pulse from the pulse line, but no suction from the pump. I have checked the pump center piece for cracks but can see none.

Any suggestions what I might check next would be greatly appreciated. I am realy frustrated with this carb. I have to buy a new carb just to replace the fuel pump.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you tried cranking over the engine with the top half of the carburetor off?

If not, the problem could lie in the passage way to the fuel inlet where the float needle seats.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply 30 year. I found the problem, apparently the fuel line was bad. I replaced the line and the problem was solved.

Now for the question, the fuel line looked good, the clamps were tight. So how would a person determine if it was the pump or the fuel line? or when you have a pump issue do you change the fuel line before condemning the pump?

Any thoughts on what I could have done quicker to have saved several days of frustration. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I can honestly say that I have never run across this issue before. I have had bad fuel line, that was visibly cracking and leaking, but the fuel was still flowing through to the carburetor. Just something you have to keep in mind if you ever run across this again. 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. Chalk it up to another lesson learned.


----------

